# Dogs really are GROSS........ WHY!!!!!



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Latelty Macy (my 12 year unspayed female) has been running up behind Babs my oldest (in age and in time with me) while she is doing her business #1 and #2 and sticking her nose so far up there to lick her pee before it even hits the ground, and then after it's on the ground she licks up the pee, not sure about the poop cause I put my foot down on that...YUCK
Now I could see maybe if Macy were a male, and Babs wasn't fixed, but thats not the case. So what is up with this new behavior? :yuck:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yuck! Dogs are gross!

Our buddy this morning was telling us about his dog that would go out on the road and bring him road kill. One day he brought home a dog head!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe if we had their sense of smell and did not have any stigmas towards thing we as humans consider gross, it would be a wonderful smell. 


That was my zen thought for the day.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Cos they is dogs and we is humans.
I get people all the time embarassed when their dogs sniff and lick my boys genitals, so I just tell them not to be embarrassed as that is quite normal behaviour for dogs and smile sweetly.
........mind you eating regurgitated food is pretty bad!!!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

sozzle said:


> Cos they is dogs and we is humans.
> I get people all the time embarassed when their dogs sniff and lick my boys genitals, so I just tell them not to be embarrassed as that is quite normal behaviour for dogs and smile sweetly.
> ........mind you eating regurgitated food is pretty bad!!!


the licking of genitals I deal with all the time, Babs is a dirty little girl and is always licking Max's thingy..... I get it boy..girl. But Macy can't even wait for the pee to hit the ground.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So she likes it fresh...


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Cabo likes to lick Tux's wiener...esp when his lipstick comes out. And Tux likes to stick his head in the middle of things when Cabo lifts his leg on our walks.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Zen on wolfsnaps88, Zen on.



wolfsnaps88 said:


> Maybe if we had their sense of smell and did not have any stigmas towards thing we as humans consider gross, it would be a wonderful smell.
> 
> 
> That was my zen thought for the day.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you could take control and leash Macy. i think you should find a better method than putting your
foot down on it to control the poop eating.



Rvent said:


> Latelty Macy (my 12 year unspayed female)
> 
> >>>>has been running up behind Babs my oldest (in age and in time with me) while she is doing her business #1 and #2 and sticking her nose so far up there to lick her pee before it even hits the ground, and then after it's on the ground she licks up the pee,
> 
> ...


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

She is not eating the poop, at least while I am there. When I say putting my foot down I meant taking control with the leash, while on walks on our property she wears a leash I just don't hold it, but it is there if I need to take control (she never leaves my side so its not hard)


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

LOL I just saw this thread... My strange addiction : Dog Version!


----------

